# Elevated Liver Enzymes



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

So turns out i have an AST of 53 and an ALT of 72, told i was mildly elevated cuz of my weight and my drinking and the tylenol, honestly, i've started to lose the weight and kicked the tylenol, but i'm not gonna sotp drinking, i'm 22 years old and have dp and a shitty life, anyone have any input?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Stop drinking,
at least for a while.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Jgard10 said:


> So turns out i have an AST of 53 and an ALT of 72, told i was mildly elevated cuz of my weight and my drinking and the tylenol, honestly, i've started to lose the weight and kicked the tylenol, but i'm not gonna sotp drinking, i'm 22 years old and have dp and a shitty life, anyone have any input?


If you can't stop drinking at least take Milk Thistle pills to protect your liver. They really work and are cheap and safe, you have to take 3-4 pills and take them before you drink, not after.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Jgard10 said:


> So turns out i have an AST of 53 and an ALT of 72, told i was mildly elevated cuz of my weight and my drinking and the tylenol, honestly, i've started to lose the weight and kicked the tylenol, but i'm not gonna sotp drinking, i'm 22 years old and have dp and a shitty life, anyone have any input?


Drinking and taking alcohol at the same time (or even within the space of a few hours) will definitely cause liver damage which is shown by elevated liver enzymes. As long as you don't mix the two, and go easy on the alcohol, then you should be fine.

I recommend replacing alcohol with clonazepam. More effective in helping a "shitty life" and less taxing on your liver.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

yes, tylenol won't hesitate to kill a regular drinker, so NEVER take it....

i've had my binges and what not, but i don't care for it... i use to drink more than i do now, and i find that the more dp i have, the less appealing it is, particularly because i'll be so tired...

but i never really found that it made me feel better on a regular basis (if at all). Does the drinking help you alot? Are you an addict? (if you don't mind me asking)

i reason i ask is because i'm reasonably certain that i could not become addicted if i tried. i've had months where i drank frequently, but that was b4 i had this bad of dp - mostly it was a stupid social thing, it didn't make me feel particularly good at any point in time. i also smoked a pack a day for three years, yet i would have days where i would "forget to smoke" and never even think of it... i sumtimes tell people my brain is too stupid to be addicted. i suspect this is dp related, but i'm not sure.... perhaps it is because the "pleasure center" of my brain NEVER turns on - that is needed for the physiological addiction part

Are you the same way, or do you feel much better when you drink?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

i feel ten times better when i drink, i think that's probably the only reason i do drink, i didn't really drink this much before DP came around..


----------



## ele (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey there, has someone else here been through elevated liver enzymes? How are your elevated liver enzymes level now, btw?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

ele said:


> Hey there, has someone else here been through elevated liver enzymes? How are your elevated liver enzymes level now, btw?


Around six months ago I had a blood test that showed elevated liver enzymes, and so my doctor switched one of the meds I take (combo of acetaminophen + opiate) to another combo med that had less acetaminophen. A followup blood test revealed no elevated liver enzymes.

I felt fine during the entire time, and haven't had a problem since. If you do have elevated liver enzymes, it's usually no big deal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

yea i was taking tlyenol pm every night for about 2 years, 3 a night, i completely cut that out, just taking the benadryl now, so i have a feeling my enzymes will be way down next time, cause my drinking patterns really haven't changed since i was 17, if anything they've cut down.


----------

